# First ice trip of the year today at Scofield!



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

With recent reports of ice forming at Scofield earlier this week, I decided that today, my buddy and I were going to be the first to ice fish Scofield this year. A little crazy, I know, but you gotta live for something.

When we pulled up to the dam arm at 7a.m., things looked good. The ice extended all the way past the boat docks and it looked like good solid ice. We decided to try right by the dam first and took our axe down to check it out. It looked at least 2"s so I was hopeful. First swing of the ax, straight through!! Noooo!!

So we walked closer towards the dam. Still only 1.5 inches. Then I noticed a few yards closer to the dam that the ice changed coolers. Swung the axe, didn't go through. Found about 2.5 inches. So I walked out on the ice. Held up well. Swung the axe again. Still 2.5". Sweet. Repeated until I was about 30-40 yards out over 13 feet of water and still 2.5 inches. (see pictures) Time to fish . 

My buddy wasn't feeling as daring so he elected to fish an open spot of water first and then he eventually came and joined me (but only 10 yards from shore in 7 feet of water).

First fish came in 2 minutes and it was the biggest of the day. A 19.5 inch hookjaw tiger. Then we caught lots and lots of small to average sized bows, tigers and cutts. It was good to see such a nice balance of fish. Other big fish include a 19 inch tiger, a 19 inch cutt and a few 17-19 inch bows (no pictures of the bows). We probably caught over 60 fish.

By about 10a.m. the sun was heating up and the ice was starting to crack and water was starting to sit on the lake. We decided enough was enough and it was dicey getting off. I had to get back on to grab some gear and feel lucky to have not broken through.

We fished lower fish creek and threw Raps in the open water at Scofield for a few hours. We fished at the boat docks by breaking the ice and jigging. We caught some nice bows here. The ice was only 1/4 inch thick here. 

We then went back to the dam and broke open the ice with huge rocks that would definitely break through (i know that leaving rocks on the ice is bad form). The ice here was only an onch or so but we were able to catch some average tigers by fishing with jigs through our holes in 5-7 ft of water. That was fun watching the fish attack our jigs through the clear ice from shore. 

By the time we left at 3pm the ice looked horrible and it was still way warm. I wouldn't go back or even try it until next week with the warm weather today and tomorrow and the storm on Saturday (snow and wind are horrible on ice). It was fun ice fishing Scofield so early this year and feel fortunate that it was eventless. I did break through the ice around 2 p.m. in a foot of water so be careful. There was ice in different bays and across different parts of the lake but most looked extremely thin and the majority of the lake was still open.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job getting out alive. So sad to see it freezing up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work Jacksonman. I'm glad the gutpiles derby hasn't started yet, you'd be killing us. :lol:


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Scofield is the rreason why I wanted thegutpile tourny to start sooner but oh well. I would have had 3 sfish for 3 species already (albeit small).

Just another recommendation to not to try to ice fish Scofield until next week. The ice we were on was the thickest in the lake (we checked several other places) and it wasn't safe when we left. Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer than today and the storm on Saturday will do who know what to the ice. It should be much safer in certain parts by Monday and safe for most of the lake by Turkey day.

I think I may get a flotation device. I have a weird fetish with thin ice. 8)


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

-)O(- You are brave/crazy. Congrats! I love that 2nd Tiger


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a good day glad you survived your quest I usually wait until there is 4+ inches of ice.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude you have cajones of steel!! Thats sweet it was so fast when you did fish!! Look forward to fishing it next weekend with you maybe!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> Scofield is the rreason why I wanted thegutpile tourny to start sooner but oh well. I would have had 3 sfish for 3 species already (*albeit* small).
> 
> Just another recommendation to not to try to ice fish Scofield until next week. The ice we were on was the thickest in the lake (we checked several other places) and it wasn't safe when we left. Tomorrow is supposed to be warmer than today and the storm on Saturday will do who know what to the ice. It should be much safer in certain parts by Monday and safe for most of the lake by Turkey day.
> 
> I think I may get a flotation device. I have a weird fetish with thin ice. 8)


All this time I thought it was *All be it*. You really do learn something every day. :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought I was fairly clear that I was kidding about the ice! 2.5"??!! WOW :shock: 
Any who, nice work! The thought of breaking through the ice and not even having enough ice to get back on, but enough to keep you under...not a good thought!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Huge29. You were the one responsible for getting the ball rolling. I had a feeling that I could find my minimum 2.5"s somewhere on the lake and there really was only one small area with 2.5 inches. I felt super safe until the sun came up. Should be very safe by Turkey Day. 

To all you lurkers, join up and contribute with some reports. These forums seem to be struggling for reports these days.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

You are a crazy son of a gun! I am not sure I will go up on turkey day I may give it a week or two first.


----------



## onehun (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice ICE Cant wait


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

"We're not worthy, we're not worthy" :lol: 

I'm impressed, glad to hear you're safe. Don't want to wait to get out myself, but will---not sure that any fish is worth that risk...well maybe some


----------

